# Ottawa music stores



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm going to be in Ottawa this weekend. Have to drive my family there for my grand daughters cheer competition. So I've reserved Saturday to visit the music stores. I've got Long and Mcquade in Kanata and Lauzons music, both of which I've been to before and spent lots of money. I'm just wondering if there are any others worth visiting.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Never been to the bricks and mortar store but been often to the website of Spaceman Music at 338 Gladstone.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Never been to the bricks and mortar store but been often to the website of Spaceman Music at 338 Gladstone.


Knowing @guitarman personally and having been to Spaceman Music several times, I think he (specifically) would find that store "a long run for a short slide".

Just my thoughts. No offence to anyone intended ...and not knocking Spaceman Music in any way.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I will give my vote for Spaceman. I like that store VERY much. However since @greco knows the man (  ), Dave's words have much more wait
However - @guitarman2 can check spaceman's website and if something catches his eyes - then he can decide if it is worth the trip.

Spaceman reminds me to 12fret in Toronto. Looks more like a museum then store


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree on Spaceman. Always lots of funky old stuff. I'm only in Ottawa once a year now but I used to be there several times year on business. I always try to look in on Spaceman when I'm there. If you're looking for high end brand names, probably not the place. If you're into old, funky gear it's definitely the place.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking at the website didn't tell me much but I think I'm going to respect Grecos opinion on this one. He knows that my main interest is high end gear, boutique, etc. I only have about 4 to 5 hours on Saturday so would like to invest my time where its worth it. Lauzons is a definite visit. If I can get a recommendation for something better than L&M I'd be willing to scratch them from the list as they are kind of out of the way. Although my last visit there about 4 years ago I was impressed with their inventory.
C'mon a city like Ottawa has to have one or 2 more worthwhile music stores besides L&M and Lauzons.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bigboki said:


> Spaceman reminds me to 12fret in Toronto. Looks more like a museum then store


The description of spaceman I'm reading here doesn't resemble anything like what I saw on my visit to 12th fret. When I visited 12th fret 2 1/2 years ago they had the most amazing inventory of high end acoustics. Froggy Bottom, Bourgeois, Dalton, Martin Authentic and much more. If that is what Spaceman music is like then I'd definitely want to visit.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bigboki said:


> However - @guitarman2 can check spaceman's website and if something catches his eyes - then he can decide if it is worth the trip.


Excellent advice!



Kerry Brown said:


> If you're into old, funky gear it's definitely the place.


We always stay about two blocks away from Spaceman music and I can easily walk to it. I like "old and funky" and the prices seem generally reasonable IMHO. The staff have always been nice and friendly to me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

greco said:


> Excellent advice!
> 
> 
> 
> *We always stay about two blocks away from Spaceman music *and I can easily walk to it. I like "old and funky" and the prices seem generally reasonable IMHO. The staff have always been nice and friendly to me.


My wife tells me that where we are staying is close to the airport which is very close to the arena the cheer competition is held. So not sure if that is close to Spaceman. If its along my travels, not far out of the way then I can definitely put it on the itinerary.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Spaceman is not really close but the new L&M on Hunt Club is.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Spaceman is not really close but the new L&M on Hunt Club is.


How does the new L&M compare to the one in Kanata?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> How does the new L&M compare to the one in Kanata?


I like it better. More guitars and more used gear.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> My wife tells me that where we are staying is close to the airport which is very close to the arena the cheer competition is held. So not sure if that is close to Spaceman. If its along my travels, not far out of the way then I can definitely put it on the itinerary.


If you're staying close to the airport, there is an L&M right on Hunt Club just a few kms away from the airport. Not many music stores (worth visiting) in that area of town though.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I like it better. More guitars and more used gear.


Yes I just talked to L&M on hunt on the phone and they said they were only 5 minute drive from the airport. No custom shop stuff they said but its close so I'll check it out. I'll still go to Lauzon's and they usually have quite a bit of the Fender custom shop stuff. I bought a Carr Impala at Lauzons a few years ago. They had a really nice selection of boutique amps guitars and pedals.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

greco said:


> We always stay about two blocks away from Spaceman music and I can easily walk to it. I like "old and funky" and the prices seem generally reasonable IMHO. The staff have always been nice and friendly to me.


I'm always stuck downtown at the Delta Hotel because the organization has an account there. Their office is out at Landsdown and Bank. If the weather is nice I usually walk there and go past Spaceman which is about halfway. Where do you stay that's a couple of blocks away? I may see if I can talk them into changing where I stay.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I just talked to L&M on hunt on the phone and they said they were only 5 minute drive from the airport. No custom shop stuff they said but its close so I'll check it out. I'll still go to Lauzon's and they usually have quite a bit of the Fender custom shop stuff. I bought a Carr Impala at Lauzons a few years ago. They had a really nice selection of boutique amps guitars and pedals.


You can check out Lauzon’s pretty decent selection of higher-end used guitars on their website. If you go, ask for Sean Finkler. My buddy and I have been dealing with him for years. Super nice guy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Looking at the website didn't tell me much but I think I'm going to respect Grecos opinion on this one. He knows that my main interest is high end gear, boutique, etc. I only have about 4 to 5 hours on Saturday so would like to invest my time where its worth it. Lauzons is a definite visit. If I can get a recommendation for something better than L&M I'd be willing to scratch them from the list as they are kind of out of the way. Although my last visit there about 4 years ago I was impressed with their inventory.
> C'mon a city like Ottawa has to have one or 2 more worthwhile music stores besides L&M and Lauzons.


There is a Steve's, but it is sort of the kid brother of the Toronto store. There used to be more music stores in town; International Musicland for new stuff, Retrotown and Used Sound for older stuff. International Musicland closed down. Retrotown sort of exists, but in on-line sales only, and the annual guitar show. Used Sound had interesting stuff but an "interesting" owner, who has since relocated to somewhere in the greater Kingston area from what I'm told. There is a St. John's Music outlet, but it doesn't really have much to distinguish it. Spaceman can usually be relied on for a "Hmm, never seen one of those before" experience.

Fleet Sound should be included. I find it tends to cater to the metal crowd, but it carries the full Ibanez and Blackstar line is that's your taste. You can consider it as "on the way" from L&M Kanata to Lauzon and Spaceman.

As well, if you are driving in, Class Axe in Kemptville (about halfway between the 401 and Ottawa proper) is a decent store, carrying an interesting assortment of guitars.

Finally, if acoustic is your preference, there is a place on Rochester St., whose name escapes me, but might be found under violins, that seems to carry an extensive line of acoustic instruments; mandolins, guitars, banjos, etc.

T'were I, I'd allocate your time to Lauzon and Spaceman. L&M you can find anywhere and everywhere. Fleet probably has its equivalents in your area as well. If you insist, the Hunt Club L&M location carries a bigger selection of stuff than the Kanata location. On the other hand, the Kanata location is only a few blocks from a recently opened Mandarin outlet.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> Where do you stay that's a couple of blocks away?


Hotels In Ottawa Downtown – Best Western Plus Victoria Park


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Spaceman has much more stuff in the store than is on the website


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There is also sounds good music on Rochester Street-has the high end Furch / Stonebridge guitars and some of the double top classical that sell for thousands.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> There is also sounds good music on Rochester Street-has the high end Furch / Stonebridge guitars and some of the double top classical that sell for thousands.


THAT's the place I was thinking of. Thanks for reminding me of the name.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Last time I was in Ottawa (where I grew up) I hit the L&M in Hunt Club (I grew up in the area and remember when none of the shopping stuff was there...we used to ride our bikes through the field and forest and explore like olden day explorers...good times! It's a very nice store with plenty of nice gear.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

He also sells Eastman electrics and mandolins-basically it is a violin shop that sells higher end stuff. If you want low end guitars like Recording King etc that is the place


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> He also sells Eastman electrics and mandolins-basically it is a violin shop that sells higher end stuff. If you want low end guitars like Recording King etc that is the place


I've heard a lot about Recording King but never played one. I'd certainly be interested in checking them out.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Where do you stay that's a couple of blocks away? I may see if I can talk them into changing where I stay.


I have no idea where we are staying. My wife and daughter made all the arrangements. They usually try to get as close to the venue of these competitions for convenience sake. I am only going as the driver. My grand daughter does about 5 competitions a year. The only reason I'm driving this one is that my wife is not confident driving long distances and especially in the winter.
I had to give up my gig this weekend. So I figure I'm entitled to take Saturday as my day to do what I want. Sunday I'll watch my grand daughter in the competitions. We'll get to see some family as well. Too bad this wasn't in the summer as I would have liked to hit some golf courses.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

If you are in the west end and going to L&M Kanata, come back on Robertson Rd (which inconveniently turns into Richmond Rd) and go to Fleet Sound on Bexley place.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> The description of spaceman I'm reading here doesn't resemble anything like what I saw on my visit to 12th fret. When I visited 12th fret 2 1/2 years ago they had the most amazing inventory of high end acoustics. Froggy Bottom, Bourgeois, Dalton, Martin Authentic and much more. If that is what Spaceman music is like then I'd definitely want to visit.


sorry for confusion.
I meant more as a feel then as inventory
Based on what Dave said and what you confirmed - nope - spaceman is not for you


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Spaceman _has_ an acoustic guitar room, but if I knew someone was shopping for an acoustic, I'd send them to L&M or Lauzon or Sounds Good.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

L&M is the only store I’ve been to in a long while. I remember Steve’s being worth a visit but stopped going there as a byproduct of my dislike for downtown

Is there anything in particular you’re looking for? I need to to pick up strings tonight, can snap a few pics for you


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Spaceman have quite a few high end guitars right now on display but not on the web site so its worth the drive to check them out. Lauzon is the cats ass as far as high end stuff, Custom shop etc..L+M is okey, a few high end guitars.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> L&M is the only store I’ve been to in a long while. I remember Steve’s being worth a visit but stopped going there as a byproduct of my dislike for downtown
> 
> Is there anything in particular you’re looking for? I need to to pick up strings tonight, can snap a few pics for you


No not looking for anything in particular other than some small items. I'm just looking to take advantage of an afternoon to my self. I've got a budget I set my self to spend of no more than 3 to 4 hundred, if I see some odds and ends I need as well as strings etc. I wouldn't mind picking up an extra blue chip pick a TD50 or TD60 if any of the music stores carry them. As well I'm looking to see if I can pick up a used overdrive pedal for home use so I don't have to set up my pedal board after every gig. I gig every weekend so would rather keep my pedal board packed in the gig bag. Another thing I'm on the look out for is maybe an amp head for backup in case my main tube amp goes on the fritz at a gig, like what happened a couple weeks ago. If any of the stores carry the new Roland blues cube artist I wouldn't mind checking one of those out as well.
Not looking for anything major but if I find something I must have who knows...


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would maybe set the Kijiji/fb marketplace locale to here and browse, could set something up for when you’re here. 

I’ll take a look around l&m this evening


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Should really consider Fleetsound. They are a Fender, PRS, Ibanez, Yamaha and Epiphone dealer. Have all sorts of pedals. They also have Fender, Blackstar, Supro, Boss Katana and Yamaha amplifiers. L&M has prevented them from becoming a Gibson dealer but they do have Epiphone now. So definitely something you should look into. Check out their website. The staff is also very helpful.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

To me Lauzon is the most high end store in Ottawa. And you will be in the middle of the fashinable Westboro. Lots of different types of stores.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> No not looking for anything in particular other than some small items. I'm just looking to take advantage of an afternoon to my self. I've got a budget I set my self to spend of no more than 3 to 4 hundred, if I see some odds and ends I need as well as strings etc. I wouldn't mind picking up an extra blue chip pick a TD50 or TD60 if any of the music stores carry them. As well I'm looking to see if I can pick up a used overdrive pedal for home use so I don't have to set up my pedal board after every gig. I gig every weekend so would rather keep my pedal board packed in the gig bag. Another thing I'm on the look out for is maybe an amp head for backup in case my main tube amp goes on the fritz at a gig, like what happened a couple weeks ago. If any of the stores carry the new Roland blues cube artist I wouldn't mind checking one of those out as well.
> Not looking for anything major but if I find something I must have who knows...


I have an EHX Magnum 44 amp pedal for backup. All my amps have a 1/4" jack from the speaker to the amp, including the combos. So if I blow a tube or something, I can quickly plug in the pedal. One small caveat the power adapter for it is a bigger rectangle similar to a laptop power adapter. Regardless as a 44 watt SS backup the size the an MXR pedal it is easy to carry around. It could even be permanently mounted to a pedalboard and very quickly engaged.

I use the M44 at home to power a 500 watt monitor speaker and run a 58 mic to it with an xlr to 1/4" adapter to practice vocals.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> No not looking for anything in particular other than some small items. I'm just looking to take advantage of an afternoon to my self. I've got a budget I set my self to spend of no more than 3 to 4 hundred, if I see some odds and ends I need as well as strings etc. I wouldn't mind picking up an extra blue chip pick a TD50 or TD60 if any of the music stores carry them. As well I'm looking to see if I can pick up a used overdrive pedal for home use so I don't have to set up my pedal board after every gig. I gig every weekend so would rather keep my pedal board packed in the gig bag. Another thing I'm on the look out for is maybe an amp head for backup in case my main tube amp goes on the fritz at a gig, like what happened a couple weeks ago. If any of the stores carry the new Roland blues cube artist I wouldn't mind checking one of those out as well.
> Not looking for anything major but if I find something I must have who knows...


Clearly, with what you are after, and since you have never been, Fleet Sound is where you need to spend the little time you have. Good luck finding a blue chip anywhere in Ottawa, though, and let us know if you do.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks to the OP for this subject.
Good information here re: Ottawa shops 
I travel there on business every couple of months and I will check these places out !


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well had a good 4 days in Ottawa, despite the awful weather. I thought I was in the North country. Snowed all day non stop on Saturday, which was my day for music store hopping. 
Spent a couple hours in the hunt club road long and mcquade. Nothing really special to see but talked with a couple sales guys about this and that.
Also spent a couple hours at Lauzons and that was fun. I played this 1948 D-28 Martin that was quite an oddity. The back and sides were different woods. The sides looked like Madagascar and the back was definitely east indian. What the hell happened to the brazilian? Its a 1948 for cripe sakes. The top was also redone Not much of the 48 left really. It did sound great but the 8k price tag would be too much for it not being much original.
The thing that blew me away was a 1965 deluxe reverb I plugged in to. Not a reissue. This think sang like a heavenly choir. But what really blew me away was the guitar the sales guy gave me to plug in to it. It was the Brad Paisley signature road worn silver. The guitar played amazing. A nice chunky "custom shop" like neck with the finish wore off. And it was light as a feather. I've owned only custom shop teles and 52 reissues exclusively for the last 15 years or so. And I have to say this MIM roadworn held its own to them. It sounded amazing through the vintage deluxe reverb. I've been looking for a back up guitar and have been eyeing expensive custom shop guitars. My job was on shaky grounds so I held off. Last week I started a new job (much better pay etc) so now I'm on the hunt again and I think I may just buy this MIM BP roadworn. I should have taken it out of the store but I had to think about it. I've been looking locally today and no one has one so I called Lauzon back and they said they'd ship it for $30. So I'm going to sleep on it tonight and make up my mind tomorrow. The only caveats to this guitar for me are the stupid sanded off area where your arm rests thats supposed to mimic arm wear and the dumbass looking cowboy hat on the headstock. Not that crazy about the silver sparkle finish either. Not deal breakers by anymeans though. In the last few years I've really put appearance\aesthetics on the low end of features. As long as it sounds good and feels good in the hands thats all I cared about.
I did have a bit of time left after those 2 stores and decided to go visit spaceman. It was a waste of time but I had time to waste. Not much there and I was in and out in ten minutes.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I'm betting that Lauzon will be shipping a guitar to Brantford within the next couple of days!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2019)

greco said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm betting that Lauzon will be shipping a guitar to Brantford within the next couple of days!


What about the cold and the cracking of the finish?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Player99 said:


> What about the cold and the cracking of the finish?


Since its a roadworn it comes with checking. If I find it is worse than when I saw it I'll see if they'll knock 20% off.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad you found your way around! Sorry I didn’t make it to L&M. You know I’ve lived here for a decade and don’t think I’ve ever been to Lauzon. Maybe I should do the own city tourist thing


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> Glad you found your way around! Sorry I didn’t make it to L&M. You know I’ve lived here for a decade and don’t think I’ve ever been to Lauzon. Maybe I should do the own city tourist thing


I really like Lauzon Music. Always nice stuff there. The 1965 vintage deluxe reverb was worth the trip alone.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is this the same amp? (to tempt you)
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/fender-deluxe-reverb-65-reissue.232768/

Did you order the Tele?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Those paisley teles are something. I think the Pine has something to do with it.


----------

